# Toilet room versus Toilet compartment



## Codegeek (Jun 6, 2014)

This may be a dumb question....

A toilet compartment is just that, a compartment. It can be the toilet room when it's intended for individual use and there are not additional partitions within the room, correct?

This is really focused at some language in the Florida Accessibility Code that requires the water closet to be in a corner diagonal to the door for toilet compartments in new construction. I'm saying that a single toilet room is also a compartment and the water closet needs to be in a corner diagonal from the door. I'm being told that my interpretation is incorrect and that for a toilet room, the water closet location is not an issue.

Anyone want to weigh in on this?

Thanks.


----------



## Frank (Jun 6, 2014)

I would say they are different.  Toilet compartment does not have turning space that is required in toilet room.


----------



## JPohling (Jun 6, 2014)

Not necessary for the door to a single occupancy toilet room to be diagonally opposite the WC.


----------



## Codegeek (Jun 6, 2014)

JPohling said:
			
		

> Not necessary for the door to a single occupancy toilet room to be diagonally opposite the WC.


How's that?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 6, 2014)

A toilet compartment is a space in a larger room.

A compartment is not a room.


----------



## Codegeek (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the answers, everything I was finding said a compartment was also a room so a single room also had to meet the requirements of a compartment.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 6, 2014)

Adasad Advisory 213.3.1 Toilet Compartments. A toilet compartment is a partitioned space that is located within a toilet room, and that normally contains no more than one water closet. A toilet compartment may also contain a lavatory


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 6, 2014)

ICC/ANSI-03 section 604 . . . "Compartments containing more than one plumbing fixture shall comply with Section 603."

Agrees with your interpretation that an individual use toilet room can also be a compartment.


----------



## Codegeek (Jun 6, 2014)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> ICC/ANSI-03 section 604 . . . "Compartments containing more than one plumbing fixture shall comply with Section 603."Agrees with your interpretation that an individual use toilet room is also a compartment.


That's what was driving the way I was interpreting it.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 6, 2014)

May also contain a urinal too, in the same room?

Seems redundant unless you also have a Toilet partition too.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 6, 2014)

I didn't know Florida Building Code does not use ICC/ANSI:

2012 Florida Accessibility Code

FBC and ADA


----------



## jar546 (Jun 6, 2014)

Required turning space not required in toilet compartment like it is in a "room", however, if a lav is placed within the toilet compartment then the same rules apply to the the compartment as would the "room".


----------

